# $8000.00 in cash and prizes (6TH ANNUAL ASHLAND HOMES 3-D CHALLENGE



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link, i am gonna get some buddies together and see if they want to go.. I have a friend not to far from there, so i could make a nice weekend trip out of it..

You forgot to put the date on your post... It's April 10th for those wondering...:thumb:


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Challenge dates*

The 6th Annual Ashland Homes Challenge will be held April 10th @ 11th. You will get your shoot times when you send your registration in. Log onto our website for all details that you will need. www.route157archeryworld.com


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

This is always a great shoot to shoot at.:thumbs_up


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Super door prizes last year and the other years. I won a really nice outdoor edge knife last year. Couple of my buddies won bows.
Shoot isn't going to be at A.V.S.A like other years. Going to be held at the new Archery World facility and the woods around Archery World. Should be better than ever.:thumbs_up


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*$8000.00 in cash and prizes (6th annual Ashland Homes/Archery world Challenge)*

BUMP IT!:thumbs_up


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hopefully a majority of the local guys can shoot on Friday, leaving Saturday for the guys from a far. Us local guys can come back Saturday afternoon for the AWARDS and pick up my BIG Winning Check!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:
Denny already has a bunch of the door prizes and believe me,there is a bunch of nice Door prizes for this event.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Archery world*

Me and my girlfriend went today. We saw some of the door prizes. Wow!!! Hats of to denny this is definately as must attend event!!!! Great course today denny ttt


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

Registration forms should be out in the mail by the end of the week.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*post cards are in the mail*

All information has been posted on our web site at 2 different areas for the 6th annual Ashland Homes challenge. Get your reservations in first and get the shoot times that you want! log onto www.route157archeryworld.com for all the details or call us at 814-354-7363. Denny


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*MSR class added to Ashland Homes challenge!*

It has been brought to attention that alot of the senior shooters need a class of their own to shoot in . Thanks for the info! We'll ad this class to our agenda to be shot at 45 yds in (same as mbr). The entry fee will be the same as the mbr class, 55.00.. Our registrations will be in the mail next week! get them in asap! thanks Denny


----------



## ickabaob (Jan 3, 2009)

*Great!!!!!!!!!*

This a great event would not miss it for anything.If you have never been to the shot you should go.All i almost forgot they have GREAT food also THANKS PAT.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ashland Homes 3D Challenge*

Registration forms went out yesterday. If you do not receive one you can find information on our website. This year promises to be out biggest yet. If you have been to one of the previous Ashland Home Challenges then you want to note that it is not at the old location but at our new range and grounds - Route 157 Archery World, Venus, PA. This year the prize packages are bigger than ever. We are also offering the choice to shoot on either Friday or Saturday and instead of a shot gun start, shooting times will be assigned. THIS IS IMPORTANT: if you are coming from a distance or want to shoot with a group of friends you need to let us know WHEN YOU REGISTER so we can assign times accordingly. Travel/hotel information is also available on our website wwith a number of local hotels offering special rates for Archery World guests. Please let us know if you run into any difficulties or require more assistance.


----------



## malinois38 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Hunter Class Question*

Denny,

Are 2" Blazers legal for Hunter Class?
Is it 40yd max for Hunter Class? I thought it was 35yds in the past.

Thanks


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ashland Home Challenge questions*

2" blazers are ok and you are right it is 35 yards max for HC.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ashland Homes Challenge*

We have revised the number of classes - gone from 4 to 6. Check our website for details.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*registration*

Not registered yet? What are you waiting for?!


----------



## Archerchief102 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Youth class?*

Is there a youth class at the shoot or not?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

The prizes are for real guys. There is a big table of them on display at ArcheryWorld. Gary Wiant is trying to figure out which one he is going to win.
They are giving away 4 bows:
Hoyt Katera XL
Bow Tech 101
Mathews Reezon
Darton Pro 3000
Also there are G5 Products,TT Sights & rests,Gorilli hunting stand,Outdoor edge knives,Toxonics Target sights,D-Tremens Sights,Scent -loc products and much more . There is a lot of really nice archery items on that table.

At last years event I won an outdoor Edge 4 knife set. It was a really nice door prize.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

In response to demand we will have a youth class 25 yards max. Our youth class is only for those 13 years and younger. Entry fee is $45.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Shot in a 2 man team event at Archery World Saturday. Denny said there is lots of time slots available yet. Last year it was only on Saturday with a shotgun start. This year it is Friday and Saturday with assigned time slots and assigned shooting partners. If your from out of town, I would think you would want to shoot Saturday so you can be there for the Pig Roast and Novelty Shoots. Also the door prize giveaway. There are is a bunch of nice door prizes. A lot of us local guys are trying to shoot Friday so the out of town guys can shoot saturday. This shoot filled up last year and 60 some guys didn't get to shoot.
Applications are being accepted this week yet.
It has always been a nice shoot before. Should be even better this year. It was always held at the A.V.S.A club and it was rather small. This year it is at the new Archery World Facility. 20 shoots Indoors and 20 out.
www.route157archeryworld.com


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*ashland Homes Challenge*

The Friday shooters will have food too but the pig roast is just saturday. If the Friday guys can stay/come back they are more than welcome to pig too!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

:set1_pot: Theres going to be a Pig Roast Saturday afternoon after the shoot.


----------



## GregG (Jan 15, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

The registrations are flying in now----:aero:---Registrations are being taken to the end of this week. UNLESS it fills up like it did last year.


----------



## GregG (Jan 15, 2004)

Great shoot awesome shooting range. First class


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Registration deadline*

All registrations must be received by this Wednesday April 8th.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate that Fleece Jacket it adds 50# to my trim body :teeth::teeth: Can't wait for the shoot lots of great prizes

Later


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

Ya shoot should be fun


----------

